# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Mua bán sửa chữa máy tính tại nhà quận 3

## vitinhynguyen

*    Mua bán sửa chữa máy tính tại nhà quận 3*   Đến với chúng tôi, các bạn sẽ được tư vấn, khắc phục các sự cố từ đơn giản đến phức tạp với giá rẻ nhất và chu đáo nhất cùng với chế độ hậu mãi.

       Với tiêu chí “ Luôn có mặt khi bạn cần”- *Dịch vụ máy tính tận nhà Quận 3*  cam kết sẽ* có mặt sau 15 – 45 phút*, chắc hẳn bạn sẽ không phải chờ đợi lâu để được tiếp tục dùng chiếc máy tính của mình để làm việc, học tập, vui chơi và giải trí.

  Công ty Vi Tính Ý Nguyên đã phục vụ cho nhiều khách hàng trên các tuyến đường quận 3:


_Đường Võ Thị Sáu, quận 3.__Đường Lý Chính Thắng, quận 3.__Đường Điện Biên Phủ, quận 3.__Đường, Bùi Thị Xuân, quân 3.__Đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, quận 3.__Đường Cao Thắng, quận 3.__Đường Trần Quang Diệu, quận 3.__Đường Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, quận 3.__Đường Trần Văn Đang, quận 3.__Đường Trần Quốc Thảo quận 3.__Đường Trường Định, quận 3.__Và nhiều tuyến đường quận 3 kĩ thuật Ý Nguyên Computer cũng đã phục vụ tốt, chất lượng tại TPHCM._
_Sửa Máy Tính Ý Nguyên - Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách hàng._

Ngoài dịch vụ, Vi tính Ý Nguyên còn thu mua máy tính, xác laptop giá cao. Thu mua giá tốt cho quý khách. Có hàng không dùng muốn bán giá cao hãy gọi ngay Vi Tính Ý Nguyên.

Rất vui được làm việc cùng quý khách.

----------

